# New to the Audi community



## Bananaa_cake (Jun 18, 2017)

Hey guys, been a vw guy since I started driving but I just recently purchased a second car, you can guess why I’m here lol. It’s a 2.7t Allroad with 157k on the odometer, needed all wheel drive for the winter while my 20th goes away for summer prep, took a quick look at a couple of them the first being buying tips, I did do some look up and the cam seals and tensioner gaskets are common and I’m somewhat machenically inclined so I can handle that. So on I bought it for $1000 since it was Clean besides from a bit messed up hood and leaky seals it was ready to go until I got home after purchasing it and the cel came up with the dreaded torque converter code. I planned to do the timing belt and other stuff in the summer but I don’t want to be stuck on the side of a road with a bad trans. Will purchasing a new tc fix that? I read it was a sensor you can replace in the trans through the pan. Also read the seals on the tc go bad so I’m assuming that’ll have to be replaced, the trans shifts fine in triptonic except for it slams a little into 5th once and awhile and if it down shifts itself it’ll jerk kinda hard. Any gurus with insight that could help me out? Greatly appreciated


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Thx for posting. We owned an 01 auto for a few months. After robbing the 3rd row seat for our 02 6SPM we sold it back to the broker for a grand less He immediately flipped it again being it was sano clean previously being owned by a detailer. 

I’ve heard the same about the tc which usually turns into a full trans swap/rebuild due to labor for getting in there. No one wants to go back in if tc doesn’t cure the issue. When doing belts use an oem h20 pump, not the one supplied in a kit. Even the oem one installed 2 yrs ago crapped out recently.

Nice winter pick you made. Beat up roads are soaked up by the bags, turbos love the cold air, the awd, heated leathers and cabin space have no rivals for $1k.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananaa_cake (Jun 18, 2017)

petethepug said:


> Thx for posting. We owned an 01 auto for a few months. After robbing the 3rd row seat for our 02 6SPM we sold it back to the broker for a grand less He immediately flipped it again being it was sano clean previously being owned by a detailer.
> 
> I’ve heard the same about the tc which usually turns into a full trans swap/rebuild due to labor for getting in there. No one wants to go back in if tc doesn’t cure the issue. When doing belts use an oem h20 pump, not the one supplied in a kit. Even the oem one installed 2 yrs ago crapped out recently.
> 
> ...


That’s what I’m saying for $1k could flip it after fixing the cam seals and warn the next buyer but unfortunitly I Love this thing already, I also found out the plastic coolant pancake pipe should be replaced with an aluminum one, thought about doing a Manuel swap but that’s gunna cost some cash and a lot of grey hair lol


----------



## Bananaa_cake (Jun 18, 2017)

From what I have found out so far it’ll be cheaper to swap it with a 6speed Manuel, replacing the torque converter and trans might honestly cost a little more then purchasing the swap kit and installing it myself, save me the trouble in the future and if I’m going that far the motor mideswell come out for other Work to be done


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

These things are like the offspring of a one night stand between an A8 and an A6 2.7 wagon by picking up all the bling & bags. Surprised they ever made it Stateside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananaa_cake (Jun 18, 2017)

petethepug said:


> These things are like the offspring of a one night stand between an A8 and an A6 2.7 wagon by picking up all the bling & bags. Surprised they ever made it Stateside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As odd as they may be I love this thing in a matter of couple days, the air ride is very comfortable and when it’s fully inflated, it gets pretty high, excited to try it out in the snow lol


----------

